# Never thought about it...



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I would leave the hook on the stitch and pass it through the piece your working on so it won't drop off.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i pull the last stitch up about 12" or so. would take a lot of tugging 4 it 2 come loose


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know about 12" but certainly pulling the last stitch up is what I do.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well, guess i cant actually say 12", never really thot re: it, but do give it a good long tug, cuz if it's gonna happen, it's gonna be cuz i did it myself -- ask me how i kno this? lolol



trisha2 said:


> I don't know about 12" but certainly pulling the last stitch up is what I do.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I always pull the last stitch up, then take the hook out and lay it through the ball of yarn. The stitch wont come undone, and you shouldnt lose your hook.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I make a big loop,ready for the next time ido it.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I stick a safety pin through the loop and then back into the same row or I put a stitch marker through the loop and a couple of slip knots with it


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I ALSO USE A STITCH MARKER SHAPED LIKE A SAFETY PIN. JUST HOOK IT THRU THE LOOP !sorry cap lock was on and too lazy to retype it. So I am not shouting!!!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Me too. Also, when I'm along in the work a bit and if the project allows, I also wrap the project around the skein/ball of yarn


trisha2 said:


> I don't know about 12" but certainly pulling the last stitch up is what I do.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, if you carefully put it away, and nobody touches it, it should stay right there till you pick it up again, right?


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I do what most mention above.
The last stitch I pull up a long loop, place my hook through the skein, and into the tote it goes.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I run my crochet hook In and out of my project, run the hook through the loop and then run the hook in and out of the project again. The loop is locked on my hook. I have more trouble with my knitting falling off the needles. I need to use those rubber points that fit on needles. I have two pair.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Well, if you carefully put it away, and nobody touches it, it should stay right there till you pick it up again, right?


SHOULD is the key word here, haha. I have two cats, a son, and six nephews and nieces under the age of five, I'd need a padlock on my knitting bag to keep the contents secure. :-D


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


This is the most apologetic cat I've ever seen. Gave me a good long laugh. I don't crochet, but my grandmother used the method of pulling up the loop. I think she only pulled it up about 4", though.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Also pull up a loop, and if I don't have a stitch marker to insert, I insert the ball of yarn into the loop & pull it tightish around the ball of yarn. No comming loose accidentally from that grip on the ball!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I just tie a loose knot using the last loop,pullled out,and the free end .


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I use a clothespin. Pin hook n stitch to work. Also use clothespin on circular needles. Put it below pins on cables. No more slipped stitches. 
Also use clothesline to mark mending spots on clothes and to hold button on till I can sew it back on.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


Those packing peanuts are handy for sticking on the ends of needles..I know it works on knitting needles I don't know about crochet hooks whether it would create a mess. Someother tip covering might work..you'll have to get creative here...


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Love it! Cats are the greatest, absolutley no conscience.


----------



## georgie133 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello I stab the hook with one of those kneedel things that stop the stitches falling off [I cannot remember what they are called sorry}


----------



## georgie133 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello I stab the hook with one of those kneedle things that stop the stitches falling off [I cannot remember what they are called sorry}


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Silver Threads, that's precious!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


I put the hooks together and put a rubber band around them so they can't slip out.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Ohhh my goodness how cute the cat with that yarn LOL


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


That character's eyes says it all!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I too pull a big loop. You can also loosely slip knot the loop.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Thank you for the laugh! This photo is magazine worthy. My cat likes to play with the ball in the bowl I'm knitting with or to sit on the chair arm and 'help' occasionally. I think she was a kleptomaniac in her former life because shiny things seem to really attract her; the new Red Heart Boutique Magical is her personal 'favorite.'


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wrap the yarn around the hook handle and stick it in the finished part of the project and hook the yarn ball with it.- you can also put that in a baggie which I have done if it is an involved project. It has never been a big problem with me but I am pretty careful with an involved pattern.



susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

In pull a loop, remove the hook and weave it through what I have been crocheting. I then put it out of harms way, and i shut my cats out of the room. I don't know what is wrong with my cats as they don't bother about any wool until after I have knitted or crochet something and then they will go and lay on it as if it was made for them. LOL


----------



## BamaAngie (Dec 29, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


This cracked me up...but I know it isn't funny when your hard work has been wrecked. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I pull up a large loop then push the corner of my work through the loop then snug it up.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

patchz said:


> I stick a safety pin through the loop and then back into the same row or I put a stitch marker through the loop and a couple of slip knots with it


I use a bobby pin.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I ALSO USE A STITCH MARKER SHAPED LIKE A SAFETY PIN. JUST HOOK IT THRU THE LOOP !sorry cap lock was on and too lazy to retype it. So I am not shouting!!!


Me too. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I pull up the last stitch loop and put a slip knot in it. Quick to do and undo. My project can then be handled without fear of losing anything.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


LOVE this!!!

I am new to corchet but I have found slipping the hook through the work a bit helps. Thing is even if the hook comes out, which it often does, the work wont come un-done unless its pulled on. So if its put someplace safe chances of that are slim. My kids know to leave it alone and do 99% of the time, and my cat really doesn't go after yarn except occasionally if its dangling and wriggling as I mess with it. He does, however, like to crawl up on the couch and stretch to get closer and closer to my ball trying to get on it to sleep. Or when I am knitting/crocheting is when our really-really-not-much-of-a-lap-cat,-at-best-lays his-head-and-front-paws-on-the-side-of-your-leg wants to get ON my lap. Its really only when our laps are otherwise busy. Punk! lol


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always pull the last stitch up, then take the hook out and lay it through the ball of yarn. The stitch wont come undone, and you shouldnt lose your hook.


Yup! I do the same!


----------



## jacf (May 18, 2012)

That is what I do as well


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I pull the loop up,the safty pin is a good idea.I used to have a dog tha nicked my knitting when ever I left the room


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like someone who lives at MY house! LOL.



Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


----------



## lorbrown1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Oh my Gosh...is he caught in the act, or what?? How cute, reminds me of a recent episode with my dog. I have an open floor plan where my living room, dining room and hallway are a circle--so you probably know where I'm going with this tale. I came downstairs one morning and was greeted with several strands of pink yarn wrapped around the center wall! The little darling had picked up the knitted project and trotted around the rooms (about 30 feet in a circle 4 or 5 times around)--she must have gotten bored and hopped back up on the couch where she found the project. As I looked over to the the couch, there she was with the project tucked under her snout with that same look your kitty has. When she saw me, I guess she thought it was a good idea to bring it to me, tail wagging, further unraveling...I'm more attentive to where I leave my stuff now.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

I believe the most reliable way is to use a large plastic stitch marker secured through the last stitch of your project and then it can't pull out.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a paper clip...pass the end through the loop and pinch the end over the body of the clip.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always pull the last stitch up, then take the hook out and lay it through the ball of yarn. The stitch wont come undone, and you shouldnt lose your hook.


Me, too. Some slip a stitch holder into that loop but the above method has always worked for me.


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

I pull up the stitch bait and put a stitch holder in it.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Ha, ha, ha!!! What a familiar sight! I just keep each project in a tote bag ( I have several different kinds) and do pull up a little of the last loop. Usually, that does the trick. No plastic bags, though! No plastic bag is safe around my cat!


----------



## KathrynC (Jan 28, 2013)

I also use a stitch holder that looks like a safety pin. I found this to be the easiest & most worry free method.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I like to pull the last loop up and wrap it around the ball then I tighten it and secure the work to the ball with the hook. Finally It is not the kids I have to hide it from but my sister, who often looses her own things so she tears through the house looking for them.


----------



## KathrynC (Jan 28, 2013)

I also use a stitch holder that looks like a safety pin. I found this to be the easiest & most worry free method.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I also run the hook through the project on eiter side of the loop on the hook.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


I may be weird, but I never have unraveling, but I do lose my hook! I always pull the last stitch out about 12 inches and put my hook in a safe place.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Love the look he gives you like "What!!!" or "Soooo" LOL


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you tried pushing the hook ends into corks? I do this with the ends of my knitting needles too.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I do as many of you have said and pull the loop big, leave the hook in it and roll up the project skewering it with my hook. Has always worked for me. My fur babies don't mess with my yarn, but my sister's new English bull dog puppy is a terror on hers!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I remove the hook, pull out the last stitch to a few inches and tie a loose overhand knot in it.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Not being rude, but at first I thought I was looking at a slimmer photo of the wonderfully funny comedienne - think her name is Sarah Millican or something like that. She is hilarious.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


"NOW will you pay attention to me?"


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

YpsilantiNan said:


> Silver Threads said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house
> ...


This is meant to be the caption for the picture of the cat with all the yarn in his mouth.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

I stick the hook in and out through the ball of yarn,pull the last stitch tight on the hook and stick the hook back in the ball of yarn.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

SilverThreads that's a very naughty cat but the eyes are saying "it wasn't me"


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Leave the last loop on the hook, push the head through a couple of spaces then do the same with the back of the hook.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I poke hook with stitch back into the skein or into the piece have done that with knitting also , I guess as I think on it my mother did that with knitting and I continued it with crochet work seems to work quite well


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

How about these knitting needle protectors, I use them on Crochet hooks as well,, works ok,, here is the link,,

http://redir.shopwiki.co.uk/redir?c_sid=871286&offer_id=429847184&page_key=153374018&position=5&price=1.35&short_list=False&site_id=871286&uid=1357501838z0lo0ixb3665xeotflgdtb&vid=1359406454z0es1jupjf324zmn74n1q2&location=SearchPageSingleton


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually weave hook into my work a couple times securing it and shove it into my ball of yarn. when I want to start again I grasp last loop worked on an push hook through, the ball . and pick up on the loop your holding.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Always pull last stitch up about 4". Never hava a problem, But would be an easy fix if somehow if a few stitches were to escape!


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


AWWW..But look how cute this little character is. :lol:


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

I usually just pull the loop really large, and it stays fine.


----------



## deepsongs (Jan 15, 2013)

I pull the loop as large as my ball of yarn and slip the ball through the loop and pull it snug. (So the yarn loop is looped around the ball or skein itself, making it a captive ball, so to speak) This way not only does my work not unravel, but neither does my ball, no matter what happens in my bag.

My favorite idea here is the safety pin style stitch marker, but I don't have one of those.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I do what most here do, but crochet is wonderful in that you can redo any stitches that unravel very easily.Not like knitting trying to pick up dropped stitches and invariably missing one---grr.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I've always taken the hook out of my crochet WIP...just pull the current loop out so that it's HUGE...never found it to slip to the point that I lost stitches. Because I do have cats, I ALWAYS put my WIP into a project bag that zips or snaps closed to protect it.


----------



## MackAngel66 (Jan 28, 2013)

I usually enlarge the last stitch wide enough and then put the work in progress half-way through the loop then pull the loop tight. This way usually works best for me.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I pull the stitch very large


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

i stick a cork bottle stopper on my needles and stitch marker for crochet. we have a pup that likes to help me lol


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Silver Thread, LOVE your cat. Has he gotten very good at knitting yet? ROTFL He is fantastic! My Boston Terriers seem to be able to tangle themselves in my wool and walk around the room so I too have to be careful. I usually pull a really long loop at the end and wrap my crochet hook or needles in my wool.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I remove the crochet hook and attach a jumbo stitch marker, the kind that look like a plastic safety pin, through the last stitch and worked item.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I put the stitch onto a safety pin.


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

Great picture, Silver threads!


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the look on the cat's face! What a ball isn't good enough?

I have all kinds of stitch holders and make sure I have some kind with me for any project. My mil picked up a baby gift for my sil and practically undid it before I could get it back. And she refers to it as "stupid, stitch stuff". Haven't made anything for either of them since.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> I do what most here do, but crochet is wonderful in that you can redo any stitches that unravel very easily.Not like knitting trying to pick up dropped stitches and invariably missing one---grr.


AMEN


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

AnDee said:


> I love the look on the cat's face! What a ball isn't good enough?
> 
> I have all kinds of stitch holders and make sure I have some kind with me for any project. My mil picked up a baby gift for my sil and practically undid it before I could get it back. And she refers to it as "stupid, stitch stuff". Haven't made anything for either of them since.


I like it when you hear negative comments on handmade items, it saves you wasting your time, and can give to them that appreciate it.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


I pull up the final loop so that it is very large, then I hold it so that it is flat - like a long tail of two strands (hope that made sense). Then, I tie it into a slip knot, like the kind you start out with...

It can be undone when I'm ready to start again, but won't undo itself while it is waiting.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That's what I do too. Very quick and nothing extra to fiddle with. So glad I learned this years ago. I teach it to everyone I see crocheting.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha Ha I think this cat looks sooo funny I almost fell off my chair laughing.
FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I pull up a long loop and loosly tie it in a knot!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

No, the elves come in at night and move it so the stitch gets lost! :lol:


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

I put a large- holed knitting needle stopper on the end of the crochet hook, if the stopper is big enough, it doesn't go through the last loop. So far so good, altho my cat doesn't go after the yarn, haha...


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Who says animals don't have expressions? That's one guilty looking kitty! What a riot.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You can use a split ring marker (looks like a little colored safety pin). Put it in the loop and close it like a safety pin. You can use a paper clip or bobby pin if nothing else is handy. You can try a safety pin too (just be sure the coiled part doesn't catch or snag your yarn). They also make coiless safety pins if you can find them.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't do any of those things. I just stop at the end of the row , lay my work in the basket and leave it until I am ready to knit again. No problem.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Yup...I got me one of those! Except mine is grey and he tends to string my yarn throughout both floors of my house!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Carlyta: that would work really well if there were no animals, kids, or husbands in the house, LOL


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a stitch holder or a bobby pin. I don't leave it on the hook.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I pull a long loop through the last stich and tie it in a loose bow along with the yarn coming off the ball I'm using.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I usually pull out 18 inches or so, then roll it up on my yarn ball, skein or thread ball.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Silver threads I Love that picture you should use it as your avatar its so funny!! Cats are sooo funny !!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


She is beautiful! It's only yarn after all. lol


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I use a plastic stitch marker that is similar to a safety pin. It
holds your placement and will not frog if project is disturbed.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I use a cable holder. One that is used for knitting.
It looks like a large safety pin.
Just weave it into the project and onto the last loop of my work.
Dick


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I pull the last stitch through about 6" or so.


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

lol


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Wonderful photo, you really must start feeding the little cat!


----------



## enchanted parkway (May 2, 2011)

The cat picture is incredibly funny. He looks like he's thinking if he just stands still enough no one will see him or what he has done! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


I place a stitch marker thru the last loop on the hook


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


LOVE IT!


----------



## greanise (Dec 28, 2012)

Mum7 said:


> Not being rude, but at first I thought I was looking at a slimmer photo of the wonderfully funny comedienne - think her name is Sarah Millican or something like that. She is hilarious.


..see what you mean lol...compliment though because Sarah is lovely and very funny..refreshing that you get her 'up north' accent..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

My DD always puts a safety pin in the loop of the last stitch. I never worry about it.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How on earth do you keep your crocheting from unraveling when you're finished for the day? I actually never thought about it--was putting a just-started scarf in my craft bag and realized that the hook will slip right out.


This is the best solution ever. I use one of the new stitch holders that look like a colored plastic safety pin. They come in packages of about 8. I have given out many to all my crochet friends and they are amazed that I thought of doing this. Try it and you will be delighted. Trust me. DeeDee


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> I believe the most reliable way is to use a large plastic stitch marker secured through the last stitch of your project and then it can't pull out.


This is exactly what I use. I buy a pkg. in Michaels or ACMoore and use my 50% off coupon and nothing works better than those small plastic stitch markers shaped like safety pins. Best invention since the light bulb.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> i pull the last stitch up about 12" or so. would take a lot of tugging 4 it 2 come loose


Ditto and have never had any trouble


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Talk about a guilty look, just shouts "busted"!!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I ALSO USE A STITCH MARKER SHAPED LIKE A SAFETY PIN. JUST HOOK IT THRU THE LOOP !sorry cap lock was on and too lazy to retype it. So I am not shouting!!!


That's what I do. Those safety pin stitch markers are great to use for crochet stitch markers.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

My best method is to leave the loop on the needle, run the tip of the needle thru my work, then thru the ball or stein, and back up thru my work; not a lot of runtime needed. 

I've pulled up yarn in the loop in the past and the ball or skein managed to pull it out. I think there's elf mischief in the night!!! LOL


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Slip a safety pin or paper clip in the loop of the last stitch and your work never unravels.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't ever have the problem - can't crochet!! LOL


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

valmac said:


> Don't ever have the problem - can't crochet!! LOL


ROFL - me either! And I need to learn how to do a reverse single crochet for an edging. I've watched the You-tube video and it's hopeless! However.....my cousin does and I'll be sweet-talking her soon!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Grandma Jan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you carefully put it away, and nobody touches it, it should stay right there till you pick it up again, right?
> ...


How about a really high place, like maybe on top of the china hutch. Fortunately, now we only have one dog and he doesn't pay any attention to my knitting or crocheting. Sadly, my grandsons are now grown (18 & 20). I say sadly, because I miss having little ones around. They just grow up too fast. I loved that picture of the cat. I don't remember any of my cats every getting into my yarn or projects. My cats were pretty well behaved. I had them trained not to jump on counter tops or tables. I miss them, but am thoroughly enjoying my grandson's dog Bruno (my avatar) who came to live with us three years ago.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> valmac said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ever have the problem - can't crochet!! LOL
> ...


I knit and crochet and a reverse single crochet is easy to do. I am sure your cousin will be able to get you going on it in no time. Just don't fight it. Sometimes we try to make things more complicated than they actually are.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

For knitting, I like using the rubber tips for the ends of the needles. When I don't have them available, I push the yarn as far back On the needle as I can, put it in my tote with the needle pointing up and the needle without the yarn pointing down. I always have the needle with the stitches on it pointing up, because once, when I didn't, I grabbed the wrong needle and all the stitches came off. Ugh! 

For croching, I just pull on the last loop for a good length to where I know a slight tug will not make it come undone.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> BeadsbyBeadz said:
> 
> 
> > valmac said:
> ...


You are sweet and I thank you but you have no idea how inept I am with a crochet hook in my hand. It's about like watching a monkey with a chainsaw......


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Oh my goodness! Looks like kitty wants to learn how to knit. Thanks for the picture. It really gave me my laugh of the day.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have always used the hook, just left it in place and then "wove" the rest (the shaft) of the hook in a couple of stitches. Worked most of the time. Then I started knitting, 2 years ago, and "discovered" stitch markers. Never needed to use one before. But they work perfectly for holding your stitch when you are ready to lay your crochet down for a moment or for the day.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

I usually use a safety pin or a marker that looks like a plastic safety pin. No worries then.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

I use a safety pin to keep the crochet in place, the hook I put in a tampon holder in the bag, one of those plastic ones or toothbrush holder.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Priceless photo. Kitty knits too?LOL


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Timeflies54 said:


> I run my crochet hook In and out of my project, run the hook through the loop and then run the hook in and out of the project again. The loop is locked on my hook. I have more trouble with my knitting falling off the needles. I need to use those rubber points that fit on needles. I have two pair.


If you use circulars, all you have to do is slide your work down onto the cable. It never will fall off that way!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

valmac said:


> Don't ever have the problem - can't crochet!! LOL


Lovely answer.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I always pull the last stitch up, then take the hook out and lay it through the ball of yarn. The stitch wont come undone, and you shouldnt lose your hook.


Me, too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I insert the hook in and out of the ball of yarn (just go under a few strands and back out...) and then take the working yarn and make a figure eight around the hook a couple of times .... This secures both ends of the hook so that the stitch stays right inthe middle and can't fall off either end. it is also hard to dislodge the hook accidently when it is parallel... rather than just stuck in the ball....


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

Love the hats in your profile picture!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


I LOVE this picture! I laughed so hard that coffee came out of my nose! 
:lol:


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Silver Threads said:


> Yes Grandma Jan unless this character lives at your house


Lovely picture, -made me laugh! Thankyou


----------



## LUAE42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I pull out a few inches and do a slip knot. I used to just pull out some yarn, then my toddler grabbed it and ran through the house, pulling out several rows of crocheting. Weeeee! *Sigh*


----------



## GinetteCu (Nov 5, 2012)

Since I now have a puppy.... I pull the loop and put the ball of yarn through loosely (as if I'm ending). It is a little work starting again but much better than starting the whole project again!!!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I pull the stitch into a big loop and tie a soft knot.
Karon


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I just 'pull up' a big LOOP of yarn from last stitch.. and lay work in bag ( or whatever you keep it in) and put hook in bag ...all in one place waiting for ya. ;-)


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

Love your profile picture!!! :lol:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Nan of four said:


> Love your profile picture!!! :lol:


U mean me? Thats a little chihuahua that looks just like my little miss miss who passed a year ago on Dec 8. She also understood some signs... like kiss, sit.. stay..down.. outside..love love love.. she was so special.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I use a paperclip or small cable holder...works great for me always,!!!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I take out the hook, pull up the last loop and tie a loose overhand knot in it.


----------

